# Martin Ranch Cutter



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I am looking into buying a new saddle. I previously was riding in a Dakota Trail saddle with full QH bars but was having trouble with saddle fit and rub marks on withers and white hairs developing. I am wanting a saddle that can withstand some light roping bc I will start taking roping lessons soon. :lol:

I originally wanted a reinsman x series roping saddle but was told from a company that I wanted to order through that Dale Martin would no longer be making the trees on reinsman saddles and it would be full qh bars again instead of reg 6 1/2 bars. Here is the saddle I originally wanted and was going to order from cultured cowboy.
Reinsman Roping Saddles - 4470 - Safety, Comfort and Performance for rider and horse.

So I have started the search again. I am now looking into custom ordering a ranch cutter saddle from martin. Here is the saddle I've put together
Martin Saddle Configurator

Does anyone have any other suggestions or recommendations? I am wanting an all around saddle that doesn't look like a barrel saddle *no offense to anyone* that would be used for trail, team penning/sorting, and in the future some light roping. 
Does anyone have a martin that they love/hate? 
How do you like the adjustable rigging? Does it work well on your other horses? 
Any help/input would be greatly appreciated!! I don't want to spend the $$$$ and then realize I could have gotten a better saddle for the money!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If you have rubbing and white hairs, sounds like the Angle of the Bars are wrong.

Many Makers use Full-QH or Semi-QH Bars only

Full-QH 7.0 Gullet average 94 degree angle
Semi-QH 6.5 Gullet average 86 Degree Angle

An in-between size is Reg-QH Bars 6.75 Gullet 90 Degree angle

When the angle is wrong only part of the bar makes full contact thus producing too much pressure and pinching which eventually kills the hair follicle producing white hairs, this can take a few months to a year to show up, depending how bad off the Bar Angle is.

The Dakota had a Full-QH Bar 7" Gullet, What Bar/Gullet would the Martin have? you may have the same fitting problem.

.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I have done a lot of measuring, drawing, cutting, and re-measuring. Horsesaddleshop.com has a pretty good saddle fitting guide. She is reg qh bars 6 1/2-6 3/4 so any saddle I buy will have to have reg qh bars hence the reason I am passing up on the reinsman. I have a Big Horn roping saddle that fits her well, but it is uncomfortable for me. 
The martin has reg qh bars 6 1/2. 
Another thing that I learned is that if anything were to change, martin can re-tree the saddle for relatively cheap $400 I think.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

ioconner said:


> I have done a lot of measuring, drawing, cutting, and re-measuring. Horsesaddleshop.com has a pretty good saddle fitting guide. She is reg qh bars 6 1/2-6 3/4 so any saddle I buy will have to have reg qh bars hence the reason I am passing up on the reinsman. I have a Big Horn roping saddle that fits her well, but it is uncomfortable for me.
> The martin has reg qh bars 6 1/2.
> Another thing that I learned is that if anything were to change, martin can re-tree the saddle for relatively cheap $400 I think.


Do you have the Bighorn Model number, I can look up the actual tree and compare, as Gullet verse Bars reference Makers use can vary.

To be sure, I would have Martin or whoever you choose, send Their fitting form or bare tree for a test fit, that way you are sure is will fit :wink:

It is a lot less expensive to ship a Fit Form or Tree back and forth than a Saddle, not to mention returning a Saddle that does not fit and time waiting on a Custom Saddle to be manufactured 

.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a great idea!! Thank you so much! Why didn't I ever think of that!!
I've measured the Big Horn at the conchos and it measured 6 1/2. 
I am not sure of the model #.....it's pretty old. 

From all the measuring, cutting, and drawing I did from the horsesaddleshop saddle fitting guide she measured to be a reg qh bars. I also kept the insert to put into any saddle that I go look at in person to tell if it will be a good fit or not. 

I like that the martin has the adjustable rigging as well so that you can adjust your girth to ensure the saddle doesn't slide forward and put pressure onto their shoulders. 

My mare would occasionally give a little buck when I asked for a lope, but since I have quit using the Dakota, all that has disappeared. I thought it was because she was young (3 yrs) and was having trouble picking up the correct lead and crossfiring. Once she learned to collect and pick her leads up from behind, she would still give a little buck. I feel like a really bad owner for not realizing the saddle was having trouble fitting sooner. I thought the marks were from a tacky too saddle pad I was using.


----------

